# What to marinade with?



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

I was thinking of throwing a vension backstrap on the smoker next weekend, any suggestions for marinading it. I would like them to be somewhat sweet then have a little kick or bite of heat after.

Also while I got them on any good ways to smoke duck and goose breasts? I have quite of few left and never cooked them in a smoker.

Thanks.


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (May 18, 2008)

I can't really help you with the marinade part, but just be careful. venison is really lean and it will dry out in a hurry. (don't ask me how I know lol) Actually I have made a couple pieces of rawhide out of venison on accident . 

Chris


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Tereyaki and mix in a little cayenne powder. Or baste with maple syrup and wrap it in bacon. Either way it's delicous.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

melted butter, honey and soy sauce. mix in equal parts. marinate overnight. cover some bacon with a cajun rub and wrap the backstrap. this is also good in small bite sizes and deep fried.


----------

